# Soviet Airports: Chojna & Kluczewo, Poland - September 2016



## SlimJim (Sep 18, 2016)

*First Explores Since Moving*

Both airports were explored with a non-member (the Missus).

As some of you know I moved to Poland a little under three weeks ago. About 10 days after I arrived, I got the cravings for a splore so I decided to check out some of the local mooches... Sunday is definitely the day to explore here - it's traditionally a day of prayer and rest, so the towns, villages and back roads are virtually deserted, which makes for some pleasurable driving and wandering! It's certainly refreshing from the 24/7 hustle and bustle of the crowded South East of England. I'd known of these sites for a long time, but I never got a chance to take a look in the past because I didn't have a vehicle here... Scroll forward to the present and I managed to drag my aged wagon here, albeit with a few difficulties passing through Belgium, but I somehow got here in one piece and with a working car! Bring on the Eastern Bloc concrete!!!...

*The first airport is Chojna* (pronounced 'Hoy-nah')...

This one felt smaller, with less extant buildings and was much easier to navigate. I was shocked I was able to just drive onto it! There aren't many derelict airfields in the UK thanks to a shortage of land, let alone ones you can drive on! I found that both sites were used by locals as a makeshift drift/race track. When they were hooning it down the runway in Audis and what not I made sure to keep well clear  I also noticed that half the buildings were being re-used as storage here. The blast proof hangars make excellent warehouses I'd imagine. There was a Nazi presence here during the war, training pilots. The Krauts blew the place up as they retreated from the pursuing Russians. Then the Soviets took over and did the place up, flying Sukhoi and Mig fighters from here.

We got into town and noticed this old building. My girlfriend said to me "You shouldn't go in there - it says not to go in there - don't go in there!". This was her second explore with me. I sometimes think she has no idea what I actually get up to when I go out 






Clock tower. Some of this building was sort of half-renovated. The Poles often do that - they'll re-glaze, paint and render a set of barracks from the middle and just leave the other half falling to bits 





The writing on the door roughly translates to "No trespassing. Danger of death".





Inside it was obvious the locals had been using it as a place to drink. People often sit outside garages or village shops and just knock back vodka, so why not in a derp I suppose.





There are dozens of blast proof hangars dotted about the place, which would have been for protecting the planes. The doors on them sit on rails. They must have had some sort of massive system of gears to open them, they were about 5ft thick!





I thought it would be hilarious to stick my car in one of them.





There's a fair bit of Russian written on the walls. Russian was part of the school curriculum during the Communist era.





Inside one of the bigger hangars. The scale of these things is just epic.





*The second airport is Kluczewo* (pronounced 'Clootch-ay-voh')...

This one had way more buildings and was x3 more overgrown. I'm sure I missed a lot, including a concrete block with Lenin's head on it, an accommodation building, a bunker and more. This one was also originally a Nazi airfield and was taken over and done up by the Reds. Like the previous spot, this one has been abandoned since the early 90s. There were a few people mooching about on the air field here too. I think I may well come back here with the crew in Winter when the vegetation has died off.

There are derp buildings everywhere. Blink whilst rolling past and you'll miss something.





An alley of semi-buried hangars.





Control tower.





The inside of the control tower had collapsed in many places. This made access to the upper level not possible.





There are small dugouts here and there too.





On the runway 





*Video*


Overall a couple of ace mooches! Very different to what the UK has to offer. I don't have the time now that I used to, but hopefully will be checking out more spots when I have the chance.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2016)

Really enjoyed this. Looking forward to more Polish mooches...


----------



## tazong (Sep 18, 2016)

Thats fantastic jim a super little mooch - good luck to you and your mrs on your future in poland.
great stuff


----------



## Conrad (Sep 18, 2016)

Aye, nicely done, looking forward to more of this cool stuff  

Sweet garage by the way mate


----------



## Dick Derpin (Sep 18, 2016)

Nicely done sir! It's the new frontier now your over there. Just note these places down so when I come over we can do a proper tour!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 19, 2016)

Absolutely stonking report.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 19, 2016)

Great report mate, really enjoyed that. Write up and pics are cracking. I look forward to more of your Polish adventures!


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2016)

Awesome!! Hope you have fun out there.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovely laid back explores Jim, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks peaceful and enjoyable all the same, good job!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 19, 2016)

Great report there slim.hope all goes well for the two of you out there.still keep in touch though won't you &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes Jim! You gonna be the man for Polish bits now


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 19, 2016)

Dick Derpin said:


> Nicely done sir! It's the new frontier now your over there. Just note these places down so when I come over we can do a proper tour!



Aye mate, the list is growing don't worry  Can do a thorough crew trip, complete with brew ups and mad bants!



Mikeymutt said:


> Great report there slim.hope all goes well for the two of you out there.still keep in touch though won't you ��



Will do  I should be back from time to time to cross off a few bits in the UK I never got around to.


Mucho thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 19, 2016)

I think there are some nice houses there too.I know how much you love them slim &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 19, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I think there are some nice houses there too.I know how much you love them slim ��



Pahahahahaha, oh Mikey!  Expect Cold War and Nazi concrete...lots of concrete!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2016)

Brilliant as always! Have to have a Polish DP meet up!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 19, 2016)

Excellent report Slim, looks like a nice mooch


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 19, 2016)

excellent report there slim, looks like you had some fun driving round too.


----------

